# Decklink Output Filter



## cg2121 (Apr 30, 2021)

cg2121 submitted a new resource:

Decklink Output Filter - OBS filter to output a specific scene or source to a Decklink card.



> This filter adds the ability to output individual scenes or sources to Blackmagic capture cards.
> 
> Known issues:
> - Won't output the individual scene or source audio, just the master mix



Read more about this resource...


----------



## cg2121 (May 1, 2021)

cg2121 updated Decklink Output Filter with a new update entry:

Decklink Output Filter 1.0.1



> - Fixes issue where the name wasn't translated



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## tuna78 (Jul 6, 2021)

So  what is the benefit of this plugin if it can only output the video of that individual source without it's own audio?


----------



## Ben Anderson (Aug 19, 2021)

Would you consider if it's possible to add a function to output the OBS multiview over Decklink?


----------



## Ben Anderson (Aug 26, 2021)

Also there seems to be an added video delay using this plugin. When I output with a decklink using Tools - Decklink Output there isn't a delay, but with this plugin there seems to be a delay. Is this a known bug or is it just me?


----------



## Robert Kämper (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, I am trying to get this to work with OBS 27.1.0 on a Mac under Big Sur with a Decklink Duo 2  connected via Thunderbolt.
Is it supposed to show up under FILTERS? Because I can`t seem to find it there after installing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jsisak3 (Jan 11, 2022)

Anyone have a step by step process to install on windows 64 bit?


----------



## cg2121 (Aug 31, 2022)

cg2121 updated Decklink Output Filter with a new update entry:

Decklink Output Filter 1.1.0



> Changes​
> Fixes crash when closing OBS
> Fixes issues where it wouldn't work on macOS
> Requires OBS 28.0.0 or newer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## JRem (Dec 12, 2022)

Is this able to output the Audio of that source too?


----------



## autoharplive (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm confused, the plugin says it outputs individual scenes but the known issue is that it does not output the individual scene. So from a philosophical stance, am I in the exact same state of consciousness regardless if I install this plugin or not? Seeing as how it does not do what it says? Or and I just totally confused here?


----------

